# Gorgeous Cowl



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Check out this lovely:

http://www.eweknit.ca/2012/11/20/free-pattern-red-rasta-cowl/

pzoe


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks!! Printed that one out for some late Christmas gifts.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

LOVE that RED!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh, you're right! What a great pattern!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I looked at the first photo and thought... that looks like a hank of yarn thrown over a dress form, not a cowl! Hahaha... it was...the cowl is below. Thought you were a tiny bit nuts for a second, but then realized I am the nut!

I downloaded this pretty cowl as they are my favorite things to knit and wear. Thanks.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Love it! Thanks!


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for sharing a pattern with a PDF. So nice to store for future use


----------



## drShe (Feb 1, 2012)

I thought the top red picture was the cowl. I thought it was a joke until I scrolled down. The joke's on me!


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

I've been looking for a nice knit cowl pattern. This would be a very quick knit(especially if I make the top picture version).


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks so much! It is lovely.


----------



## drShe (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm happy to see I'm not the only nut who thought the red yarn was the cowl itself. I have now gotten two out-loud laughs in today's Paradise. Paradise can absolutely be laden with knitters, crocheters and laughs!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I was fooled too.

managed to buy this yarn for only $14 a hank from jellywares.com. they are having a 1/2 price sale!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful--thanks for the pattern.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

drShe said:


> I'm happy to see I'm not the only nut who thought the red yarn was the cowl itself. I have now gotten two out-loud laughs in today's Paradise. Paradise can absolutely be laden with knitters, crocheters and laughs!


You ladies are just trying to make me feel better.... lol


----------



## martha9447 (Oct 26, 2012)

I got fooled also. Didn't see cowl until I read amyknits's post and I went back and scrolled down. At least we're all in the same boat, whichever boat that is!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nice!


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Love it! I just returned from a knitting cruise to South America. We were invited to Malabrigo when we were in Uruguay. I saw them kettle dying the yarn there. We got outlet prices, too! .


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I looked at the first photo and thought... that looks like a hank of yarn thrown over a dress form, not a cowl! Hahaha... it was...the cowl is below. Thought you were a tiny bit nuts for a second, but then realized I am the nut!
> 
> I downloaded this pretty cowl as they are my favorite things to knit and wear. Thanks.


I did the same think, I printed it, would make a quick knit and I like it. :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## cezaragoza (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm laughing because that's exactly what I did! "Hell, I can wear unknitted yarn around my neck... Who needs a pattern for that?!" I cracks me up how nutty I am sometimes.



AmyKnits said:


> I looked at the first photo and thought... that looks like a hank of yarn thrown over a dress form, not a cowl! Hahaha... it was...the cowl is below. Thought you were a tiny bit nuts for a second, but then realized I am the nut!
> 
> I downloaded this pretty cowl as they are my favorite things to knit and wear. Thanks.


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I looked at the first photo and thought... that looks like a hank of yarn thrown over a dress form, not a cowl! Hahaha... it was...the cowl is below. Thought you were a tiny bit nuts for a second, but then realized I am the nut!
> 
> I downloaded this pretty cowl as they are my favorite things to knit and wear. Thanks.


I thought the same thing but didn't scroll down till I read your comment. I need to "wake up & smell the coffee!!"


----------



## Mrsfje (Dec 7, 2011)

Just started the cowl with Lion Brand Wool-Ease yarn. Thanks for posting pattern.


----------



## Mrsfje (Dec 7, 2011)

Just started the cowl with Lion Brand Wool-Ease yarn. Thanks for posting pattern.


----------

